# Wazine...worming pigs



## CTFarmGal (Mar 26, 2011)

This us our first time raising a few pigs, and we opted for the liquid wormer, Wazine, mainly because it was the only wormer available at Tractor Supply when we went there. We added the proper amount of wormer to water and put it in the pig watering system yesterday morning. The problem is, the pigs are boycotting the water. Is this a battle of wills? Will they eventually drink the water, or should we empty the "tainted" water and find something to add to their grain instead? Is there a more palatable wormer out there?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

We try not to worm but if we HAVE to, we use atgard, simply because our 4H leader told us to....have done zero research on wormers. Anyhoo, we measure out the right amount, then sprinkle it on a slice of bread with peanut butter so the powder sticks to it. Then we can feed the sammie to one pig and know it got the right dosage.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Wazine is piperzine about all it will get is round worms. I've used atgard, don't remember what worms it kills but is effective and convenient to use.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Safe-Guard is one of the most effective broad spectrum wormers that can be given orally.


----------



## HardBall (Dec 23, 2010)

I mix up my wormers so I am not using the same one constantly. I use atgard and safe-guard on a rotating basis as needed. Whip worms are the problem for us and these are the only two on the market labeled to kill them. 

If your pigs are off water due to the wormer. Get Safe-guard in alfalfa pellet form and i will bet they eat it.


----------

